# vos avis sur livres pour apprendre COCOA et OBJ-C



## RichardMNixon (10 Juin 2011)

Salut,

j'aimerais apprendre davantage de coca et obj-C, il y a un livre conseillé sur plusieurs sites : 
http://www.amazon.fr/Programmation-Cocoa-sous-Mac-OS/dp/2744022942/ref=pd_sim_b_2

mais est-il déjà un peu dépassé?

j'ai trouvé ça aussi :

http://www.amazon.fr/Objective-C-Cr...ndows/dp/2746060647/ref=pd_luc_sbs_00_01_t_lh

pouvez-vous me conseiller un livre? ou ce que vous pensez d'acheter ces livres : ou se perfectionner uniquement sur le net?

Merci !


----------



## monsieur_paul (10 Juin 2011)

Le premier bouquin, celui d'Hillegass, est vraiment très bien. Mac OS Lion va rajouter des classes à Cocoa, mais les bases (delegates, KVO, bindings, Core Data, etc.) restent les mêmes et sont bien expliquées dans ce livre.

je ne connais pas l'autre.


----------



## ntx (10 Juin 2011)

monsieur_paul a dit:


> Le premier bouquin, celui d'Hillegass, est vraiment très bien.


+1 

Par contre à priori l'édition courante utilise toujours Xcode 3. Donc ne pas s'effrayer des différences avec Xcode 4, les bases de Cocoa restent les mêmes.


----------



## RichardMNixon (11 Juin 2011)

Merci, ok bon j'ai acheté le 2e pour l'iphone et ipad, il fait 600 pages et m'a l'air bien, notamment sorti 2011 mars je crois.

Je vais voir, j'achèterai peut-être aussi celui-ci alors, le premier, est-ce que vous développez avec cocoa? pour quels types d'applications par exemple? des programmes sur mac?


----------



## ntx (11 Juin 2011)

RichardMNixon a dit:


> Merci, ok bon j'ai acheté le 2e pour l'iphone et ipad


Ce qui m'embête avec ce genre de titre c'est l'amalgame qui est fait entre Obj-C, qui est le langage de programmation et qui s'apprend en un après-midi (dixit Apple, mais ce qui est vrai son possède de bonnes bases de programmation objet, donc pas besoin de 600 pages, une bonne doc se trouve chez Apple) et Cocoa qui est un ensemble de frameworks programmés en Obj-C (et il a aussi existé une version en Java) et qui est LA chose à apprendre quand on commence à programmer dans le monde Apple et là ce n'est pour toujours de la tarte. Ajouté à cela qu'il reste encore (et ce pour longtemps) de nombreuses autres API qui sont encore en C.
En utilisant ce titre, on a l'impression que les auteurs ne savent pas quoi ils parlent, j'espère que ce n'est pas le cas. :rateau:


----------



## RichardMNixon (11 Juin 2011)

je me méfie aussi de ce genre de livre avec un titre un peu trop "grand public" mais là le glossaire m'a l'air pas mal , ils parlent des bases de données, avec sqlite, de l'obj-c et forcément des exemples pour iphone / ipad.

Bon je verrai bien, sinon je peux aussi acheter le 1er, celui sur "Cocoa", mais je vois pas très bien tout ce qu'on peut faire avec cocoa, 



> et qui est LA chose à apprendre quand on commence à programmer dans le monde Apple



tu peux me donner des exemples? ce sont des programmes spécifiques pour Mac? créer une nouvelle boîte mail par exemple?


----------



## ntx (11 Juin 2011)

RichardMNixon a dit:


> tu peux me donner des exemples?


La plupart des applications qui tournent sur Mac, iPhone et iPad 


> ce sont des programmes spécifiques pour Mac?


Oui


----------



## RichardMNixon (11 Juin 2011)

edit.


----------



## RichardMNixon (12 Juin 2011)

euh merci au fait  j'ai édité car je disais une connerie : le livre n'est dispo sur amazon qu'en "morceaux", il y a parfois des sauts de 100 pages dans l' "aperçu".

Merci de tes infos


----------



## enzyme (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'ai appris Objective-C ave ce livre, que je trouve très bien fait, le livre est en anglais mais il est tout à fait compréhensible ... si je le dis c'est que..... 

Titre du livre Programming in Objective-C 2.0 .
Editeur : Addison Wesley

Bonne lecture

Cordialement


----------



## RichardMNixon (12 Juin 2011)

Merci,

sinon vous connaissez des bons forums spécialisés dans l'objective-c ?


----------



## CathyGYM (13 Juin 2011)

Essayes Pommedev


----------



## RichardMNixon (13 Juin 2011)

Merci !


----------



## enzyme (15 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

il y a aussi:

 - Frenchiphone
 - iphonedevsdk


Et voila

Bonne continuation.

Enzyme


----------

